# Two Harted River



## art21 (Oct 29, 2008)

First of all thanks to those that helped me with some info about the river. Floated from Reed and Green to the mouth sat. I keeper rainbow and some small ones as well. Saw some chrome surface feeding but couldn't buy a strike. about 1/4 to 1mile down river of R&G Bridge there are two fall overs causing us to portage the river. The video is of the second. The trip took us 7hrs, great river. Sorry about the language..lol


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats sweet..... I gotta get up there at least once this year. Been putting it off for way too long now. 

Thanks for the motivation


----------



## MeHoff (Aug 11, 2006)

Ill be up there thursday.


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Surprised those haven't been taken care of by now.....nice video....think you may have heard that "language" from most of us in that situation!


----------



## bankerman (Oct 5, 2006)

That's just man language. Our rule is you can cuss all you'd like while on the man adventure, but you're a gentleman once we get back to the car. My wife would kill me if she heard her boys' language while were out hunting, fishing, etc.

Thanks for sharing the video. That's great country. Will be there in early August.


----------

